# Housing a rabbit in a fish tank?



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello,

I saw an ad on an onlinesite for used things for a rabbit. The lady is selling it with the fishtank that she houses the rabbit. Is it okay to house a rabbit in an aquarium? It is a fifty five gallon. I had heard that ppl do house rabbits in aquariums but thought that this can't be good for them can it? Anyway, just curious. I can't rescue this bunny as we already have three! Hopefully someone can. 

Shannon


----------



## Leaf (Aug 24, 2008)

I think there are too many safety issues with it.

Poor air quality for the rabbit first of all - but honestly, coming from someone who almost severed her thumb and did stick a piece of glass completely through one hand when moving an empty aquarium, there are many better, safer housing options available.


----------



## Illusion (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree with Leaf, I have a 55 gal aquarium, I can't see sticking one of my buns in it, there really wouldn't be enough room. 

heather


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 24, 2008)

So should I message this lady who is selling it and try to convince her to sell the tank seperatley? Maybe she can get some good money for the aquarium or sell it for a terranium or something like that. Then sell the rabbit seperatly to someone who will buy a rabbit cage/ex-pen etc.


----------



## Illusion (Aug 24, 2008)

I would say it's worth a shot. Maybe she just doesn't know any better, sad to say.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 24, 2008)

I will be blunt and say that housing a rabbit in an Aquarium is completely unacceptable! :grumpy:Of course that's just my opinion on the matter. The ventilation is poor and lets not forgot rabbits eat a lot... whatgoes in mustcome out. The ammonia will build up extremely fast in a tank leading to health problems.


----------



## Striker (Aug 24, 2008)

I originaly had by bun in a fish tank. the only problem is in the summer on a really hot day (76+) the tank gets very stuffy which isn't good for a little rabbit


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 24, 2008)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I will be blunt and say that housing a rabbit in an Aquarium is completely unacceptable! :grumpy:Of course that's just my opinion on the matter. The ventilation is poor and lets not forgot rabbits eat a lot... whatgoes in mustcome out. The ammonia will build up extremely fast in a tank leading to health problems.


I don't think you were blunt. I think you were just answering my question!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 25, 2008)

What goes in an aquariam? Fish, hermit crabs, reptiles, spiders, ect.
What doesn't go in an aquarium? Rabbits, rats, hamsters, guinea pigs, ect.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 25, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> I think there are too many safety issues with it.
> 
> Poor air quality for the rabbit first of all - but honestly, coming from someone who almost severed her thumb and did stick a piece of glass completely through one hand when moving an empty aquarium, there are many better, safer housing options available.



I agree! This is stupid. Anyone that would do this is abusing rabbits.

If any one sees this being done in any pet store or whatever, please let them know this is wrong! They do it!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 25, 2008)

So sad! Poor bunny... 

I agree, the ammonia levels would just be so strong without the proper ventilation that a wire-sided cage provides.... 

Good luck emailing them Shannon, I hope they take it well!


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 26, 2008)

I emailed them but have gotten no response. I may try emailing them again. They s till have the ad up which is really sad. They even added a picture of the whole set up which would be good if it were not a fishtank! They even have the lid on the fishtank so you can imagine the ventilation problems. 

Shannon


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I will be blunt and say that housing a rabbit in an Aquarium is completely unacceptable! :grumpy:Of course that's just my opinion on the matter. The ventilation is poor and lets not forgot rabbits eat a lot... whatgoes in mustcome out. The ammonia will build up extremely fast in a tank leading to health problems.



Definetly :grumpy:

Becca







:bunnydance:


----------

